# Dolly's Eventful night...REALLY LONG



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

occasionally I mix a few of my Fullbloods does into my commercial groups space permitting. Dolly my best proven oldtime girl, an old style True Eggsfile doe, was bred to Ivan, my former herdsire and nephew to Dolly so also Old Style Eggsfilish, because I had a buyer for Ivan and wanted 1 more set of double Eggs kids. She kidded last night amongst my herd of commercial does and it was rather eventful....I suspected she was "close" so I lingered in the barn longer than usual, sure enough she went into hard labor shortly after I fed her an evening snack. Easy delivery a perfect 2 teated traditional doeling. She had her dried and standing in 15 minutes but she still seemed unsettled and very uncomfortable, not to mention still really BIG...It seemed hard to believe that she only had 1 kid in there...I gently lifted up on her belly and could feel there were more to come. 
I am a "hands off" person, I Do Not use meds unless absolutely necessary, so I stood back and watched her. 30 Minutes later still nothing, she would stand up then flop down but not push. Finally nearly 45 minutes after the first kid she laid down and pushed HARD...Now I don't know much about goats but I knew something was wrong because she was laboring but nothing was happening...Reluctantly I reached in and found a kid presenting with both front feet and its head folded back. "This Is Not Good". I tried to push the kid back in to reposition it but Dolly was pushing so hard I couldn't move it AND I could feel another kid behind the breached kid and it was moving...Now more worried about My Doe I twisted the breached kid's neck until I could feel it slipping through the pelvis. I pulled it out, naturally it was dead, and before I could dump the body #3 was in my hands, Alive. I went back inside the doe "just to make sure" there were no other surprises then went back to #3. The doe just laid there. I dried the kid and laid it on the ground in front of her and she Automatically started to lick it. She lifted her head up and seemed alert but very weak. I quickly called one of my "old goat pro friends" that I have on speed dial, maybe some of you know Her, if you do leave out the Old part when you ask her about it, she reafirmed what I had figured to do, 4cc of excenell....then Nothing but wait....20 minutes later the doe was on her feet trying to get #3 to nurse...And even though the kids are completely strong and nursing and got to their feet quickly, they got 1/2 cc BoSe before they were 2 hours old.
This morning they are all standing and look good enough for now....Girl 7#8oz, breach girl 8#2oz,Boy 8#13oz, all trads all 2 teated, thats over 24# of kids from the old girl, and just 201 days after her last kidding. She will go into the pasture next week and raise these kids. I will breed her in July.
It would sure have been nice to save Girl #2, I don't think I could have done anything differently...Believe me I laid awake in bed last night trying to figure out how it could have went better...Saving 2 kids and the doe will have to do. Maybe some pics later today, maybe not....still not Happy about the deal....


----------



## tomie (Mar 2, 2011)

I am so sorry. I am glad that the other two babies and mom are ok.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

Dan, that is some tough luck. You did good and you still have 2 wonderful babies and a great doe. 

Godo Job.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm sorry you lost one, but it sounds like you saved your doe. And you got two good kids also, so it was a good night's work. 

Jan


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am sorry you lost one, but you did what you could, and went in when you knew something wasn't right. You saved your doe and the 3rd baby, can't go wrong with that. 
So glad your doe and kids are doing better this morning, and post pics when you can.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry for your loss....  

I am the opposite..."hands on"...I would of went in sooner to help her....if any of my Does have been pushing and nothing is progressing within 15 minutes... I go in......but that is just me... :wink:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss but hey Congrats on the live doe and buckling...and at least you still have momma!  :hug:


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

FB Boy/Girl...18 hours old


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

aww they are very cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are adorable.... :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree, they are very adorable!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats on the kids. Sorry the middle girl couldn't have been saved.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

They are So cute... I just want to hug them!


----------

